# Queen in shop vac motor - put motor in hive



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

That is a very interesting story. Please keep us updated on this story.

Hope you don't have comb in your vac motor lol


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

My question,and I don't mean this to be smart&ss,why are you keeping Africanized bees?


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

sounds like a mess I would get into. did you consider running over a deer on the way home?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

gone2seed said:


> My question,and I don't mean this to be smart&ss,why are you keeping Africanized bees?


Africanized bees are no different than any cross bred bee. if you requeen with a bred queen then the hive becomes calm. In the interim you have a producing hive. The degree of africanization plays a roll in the aggression and time often tells the whole story. At least that is what I have experienced.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

mathesonequip said:


> sounds like a mess I would get into. did you consider running over a deer on the way home?


:lpf:


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

6/4/2014 update: Putting the motor with the queen in it seems to have worked. The bees are flying in and out of the hive hauling out dead bees and cleaning up the mess in the cutout wall. I took the motor out with only a few bees still in it, but no attraction to it anymore! Hopefully I can transport the hive to their new home tonight


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

I plan to requeen them. But I also have an outyard where people are safe and I can work the hive with protection. In South Texas most of the feral bees seem to have some level of Africanization. But they don't get messed with as much by wild hogs, skunks, and *****. The cattle also avoid them.


----------



## WilMorris (May 15, 2013)

This just happened to me yesterday. I must've vacuum ed up the queen. Never saw her. Gave the hive to another beek. Got home and there was a cluster of bees in and around the vac motor exhaust. Turns out there was no queen in there. Just her scent from vacuuming her up


----------

